# silly i know! what is pct?



## gareth3212 (Mar 24, 2007)

i have just started a course of s-drol and have also been using fish oil tabs and milk thistle tabs for liver protection.

But please can someone give me some info on pct, when to do it, what to take etc?

sorry if it is a silly question, plus what i am doing with s-drol and using milk thistle, is that a good idea?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

mate id advise you do a search theres loads on pct, and u will need some good pct, milk thistle alone will not do it... You nolvadeax..... a good pct will help restore the body back to normal as quickly as possible..


----------



## gareth3212 (Mar 24, 2007)

cheers mate for the infor.

with the milk thistle i am taking that now as i am on s-drol, do you suggest i need more protection?, or do you mean i should take milk thistle and nolvadex when i start pct after the s-drol cycle.

i know i sound stupid but i wana be safer than sorry


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

milk thistle is fine mate-fish oils a good idea too-

get hold of some nolva for after cycle and it will help youre nuts resume test production-

just in case youre shutdown from SD.

failing that(as i assume youre sourceless)get some 6oxo or rebound and use some chemical nutrition pro male as well:cool:


----------



## gareth3212 (Mar 24, 2007)

cheers dude!

so when do you start pct, i thought i would start it straight after my s-drol, but have been reading views, and some people are saying you should pct as well as your main cycle(s-drol in my case?)

so to correct me (and please do! if need be) here is what i am doing...

4 week cycle of s-drol with milk thistle

then straight after a 3 week course of nolvadex tapering and still using milk thistle.

is this good should i be taking nolvadex with my s-drol??????


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

Just After. Unless u get gyno symptoms which is not likely.


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I will put this in my signature, because I have said this atleast 3 times today. Maybe everyone's asking the same thing??? All in the pursuit of knowledge, I guess.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

6-OXO and SAW PALMETTO is what I am using at the moment to maintain that edge.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

For you gareth, I would use this

4 days before last dose of SD take 20mg nolvadex a day for 4 days

When your completely done

Week 1 & 2 - 20mg nolvadex twice daily

Week 1 - 25mg clomid twice daily

Week 2 & 3 - 25mg clomid

Week 3 - milk thistle

Week 4,5 & 6 - milk thistle, liv 52

Remember protein synthesis produces alot of waste products and the added toxins from your cycle and the P.C.T. must always be flushed away. Milk thistle and liv 52 are good products but without enough water they will not be able to work as efficiently. Doug put together some really inspiration articles, heres the link.

Understanding the Importance of Hydration

This P.C.T works really great for me. I start nolvadex a little earlier to take my estrogen levels down a little while me test levels are still raised. I find I come back faster. Hope it helps


----------



## gareth3212 (Mar 24, 2007)

cheers dude, thanks for the info....,


----------



## hack squatter (May 9, 2007)

anybody know where to get nolvadex in the uk,


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

We can't post souces on this site. Search the internet, Nolva is the sort of thing online pharmacies will carry.

Hey Gareth, its not a silly question, everyone has to learn from the beginning. It would have been silly to get into prohormones or steroids without asking about PCT.

PS Bushidodad, Saw Palmetto reduces DHT (thats why it prevents prostrate enlargement). DHT is a powerful AAS! Reducing DHT won't give you a training edge, quite the opposte in fact! But it will protect your prostrate, and maybe slow down hairloss.


----------

